# Disciplines for a former trotter?



## horselover_89 (26 November 2017)

Hi everyone,

I own a horse who used to be a racehorse; we've now worked through some problem areas such as bending his neck, lowering his head and raising his back and he's been taught the very basics of dressage. Recently I went to the Gallops in North London, and he loved trotting in a straight line- he was ecstatic! I was considering abandoning dressage and focussing on a discipline that is more aligned with his existing strengths- do you have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Leo Walker (26 November 2017)

Endurance?


----------



## paddi22 (26 November 2017)

just be wary that all your good dressage work could be undone if he is trotting for ages hollow and not working properly.  He might be finding the dressage a bit tougher as he is being asked to work properly, but its good to keep on with it and he will soon be suppeller and stronger.  I have an exracer and he struggled too at the start, but in the end he really enjoyed dressage

At the end of the day we get horses to do the jobs WE want them to do. I'm sure he will come around to enjoy whatever job you want him to do. You sound sensitive to his feeling, so im sure you can both get out doing what you would like


----------



## silv (26 November 2017)

Quite a few Standardbreds are doing well over here in NZ at Endurance, (the lower distances) and Competitive Trail Riding, not sure if there is a UK equivalent.  They tend to be sound with good feet and have low heart rates.  It is nice to see them enjoying life outside racing as they tend to be kind and honest.


----------



## paddi22 (26 November 2017)

sorry had assumed it was an exracer. I've an extrotter too at the moment and she does a bit of dressage but absolutely loves fun rides and mini hunts. I plan to do mini eventing next year. they tend to be very clever and willing, so im sure yours will love whatever you choose to do. I got mine in as a project but absolutely adore her and she's been great fun to retrain


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 November 2017)

They are great for endurance but equally with patience can turn a hoof to just about anything.


----------



## joosie (27 November 2017)

Here in France we see a lot of ex-trotters out  showjumping.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (27 November 2017)

Our Standardbred loved endurance - could trot for miles with her big shoulders.


----------

